
Ask HN: Should I learn TypeScript or advanced JavaScript? - kermani98
I am working on JavaScript for years and I know it, but I still need to work on it, to know more design patterns or solve some problems that I have already. Alongside that, there is TypeScript project from Microsoft which Angular 2 used that! It means Google developers also trusted that. I don&#x27;t know if should I improve my JavaScript skills or learn TypeScript? What are my limitations in TypeScript or JS?
======
ashh640
Typescript has been around for quite some time and brings some pretty nice
syntactic sugar. Dont think of Typescript as a different language as such,
typescript is a superset of javascript, so it if you can do it in Javascript,
you can do it in Typescript. Types are optional, so you can just write vanilla
javascript and that is valid typescript. It can help catch bugs early with
type checking, but the main reason why I think typescript is great is the
tooling. Typings allow an editor/IDE to understand your project and can
provide you with much better suggestions, information and great support for
refactoring etc..

But it does require you to have a build step, where ES5 javascript does not.
If it is a small project then probably just stick to Javascript. For larger
ones I personally would choose Typescript

~~~
kermani98
Thanks for your response, very helpful

------
brudgers
There are also ClojureScript and Elm to consider.

